# Mp3



## grimlock17 (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone know of a way to hook an MP3 player up to the radio. i have an 06 and dont own any cd's and was wondering if any one knew a way to hard wire it or am i out of luck and need to get an after market stereo. I hve tried the monster cord that runs through the cig outlet and it sounds like ****. THANX


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

grimlock17 said:


> Does anyone know of a way to hook an MP3 player up to the radio. i have an 06 and dont own any cd's and was wondering if any one knew a way to hard wire it or am i out of luck and need to get an after market stereo. I hve tried the monster cord that runs through the cig outlet and it sounds like ****. THANX


I would suggest you go over to LS1Gto.com and do some searching. I remember a while back there was someone who posted a DIY how to on adding a AUX jack to the factory GTO radio.

mac


----------

